# Basswood sources



## rwe2156

Hey guys I have a bunch of basswood but I'm pretty sure its southern basswood.

The good carving stuff is northern, right?

Looking for a good source that won't break the bank.. Thx.


----------



## gargey

idunno


----------



## Holbs

The basswood I get here in northern Nevada runs around $3.47/BF for 8/4.


----------



## mpounders

Southern basswood may have more of a reddish tint or a mild grain pattern, while the northern basswood will be almost white. And it is usually much easier to carve! Heinecke is a popular source for carvers all across the country and are easy to deal with. Look at their web site, select what you want and send them an email with your order and address. They will ship you the wood and then send you a bill separately. They can also do custom or larger sizes. You do have to pay shipping, but you get premium carving wood that is much superior to what you will find at hobby stores, WoodCraft, or suppliers that deal in other hardwoods. They only do basswood and it is selected specifically for carving. Southern basswood can be useful for applications requiring more strength, but it isn't always fun to carve!


----------



## hairy

I get mine here, always good.

http://www.gvwp.net/online-store/search%3Fkeywords%3Dbasswood%26offset%3D0%26sort%3Drelevance


----------



## CharlesNeil

Try Bob kloes .. http://www.bobkloes.com/

he is in Wisconsin .. experience has show his bass wood is whiter and really nice


----------



## helluvawreck

I've ordered 250 to 350 bd. ft. at a time from Smoky Mountain Wood Carvers occasionally. It was Northern Basswood and I was pleased with the price. It's been a couple of years since I ordered any so I can't remember the price but I do remember that it was competitive and it's closer to me.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## rwe2156

Thanks, guys.


----------



## welderskelter

I am from Minnesota. I have about 100 acres of pure white basswood. Come up and get a load. Harold


----------



## papadan

Be there in the morning Harold!


----------



## polaski

Wilcox has great service (as does Heineke). Wilcox also has butternut.

http://www.wilcoxcarvingwood.com/Basswood-Ad-Page.html


----------

